# Pas de son sous Ubuntu 8.10 sur iMac alu



## Marcel Degairande (19 Janvier 2009)

J'ai installé Ubuntu 8.10 sur mon iMac 24" alu en dual boot , grâce à rEFIt. Tout est ok , sauf le son que je n'arrive pas à activer. J'ai recherché des solutions sur le site d'aide Ubuntu , j'ai suivi les procédures requises, mais rien à faire .... je n'arrive pas à activer le son. 

Je précise que le clavier est celui livré avec l'iMac alu.

Merci pour votre aide


----------

